# Today Over The Alps



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Today over the alps


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice pic sam. Last time I took photo's out of a plane window like that I was told off by the stewardess and had to put it away


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Nice view mate, what bit was it?

Why was the stewardess humpty about the pic?


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> Nice pic sam. Last time I took photo's out of a plane window like that I was told off by the stewardess and had to put it away


 :huh: Whats that all about? Did she give a reason?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mjolnir said:


> I was told off by the stewardess and had to put it away


and you say it was a camera????? h34r:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## thedburgess (May 15, 2009)

mjolnir said:


> Nice pic sam. Last time I took photo's out of a plane window like that I was told off by the stewardess and had to put it away


Me too she made me feel bad about it. if I pressed the shutter down im sure the planes electronics wouldnt fail.

Maybe they have copyright rights over the skies? who knows


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> Nice pic sam. Last time I took photo's out of a plane window like that I was told off by the stewardess and had to put it away


Some countries are very "sensitive" about aerial photography - hostie was probably just being a bit of a jobsworth trying to comply with paranoid overflying rights.

More commonly seen at airfields rather than 40,000ft.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > I was told off by the stewardess and had to put it away
> ...


 

I was on an internal Chinese flight and the stewardess didn't seem to like anything electronic. I did manage to get a shot of the point where the yangtze and the yichang rivers meet although I don't think they cleaned the windows as often as they could do on this plane










Lots of flights i've been on seem to have different policies on electronic equipment. A stewardess on one airline told me I could use the ebook reader on my phone as long as it was in offline/flight mode and another told me that phones must always be switched off on a plane and I got the impression that she would rather it had been incinerated.


----------

